# plowing this weekend!



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Gonna fire up the lo-boy and plow the area for our new garden! I have a disc, but it is a single one and I don't know how it attaches...yet. Any ideas?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

freebird, do you mean a disc harrow, or a disc plow:question: 


I'm afraid that I can't be of much help either way, but I haven't seen a cub disc harrow. Could you post some pics.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Go to http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/index.html for manuals for most implements as well as cub manuls and tips. Note: Netscape does not work for some of them, so may have to use Internet Explorer.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Freebird, here is a link to a picture of my disk harrow for a cub. It is shown fitted onto the drawbar. It lifts with the rear rockshaft. It is a Poplarville harrow.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Well guys the disc I have is a single disc with a mounting bracket of sorts on top. the plow I have is an A-19 I think? I plowed yesterday and it went great! I kept the rpm's down and let the governor regulate my speed. It made me feel good seeing the full length rows laying over as I made each pass. After plowing I put on this rake I have that has curved tines, 4 on back, 3 middle and 2 in front (I think) and raked up the bigger grass clumps and blackberry roots. Oh, and as I've read on one of these boards, I added 1 cup of diesel to my fuel for extra top end lube.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

*name of the plow*

I can just barely make out the plow name and think it is a F-184...does that sound right? Also I don't think my disc goes with this plow as I saw another pic of one that mounts in front of the plow, so it mounts on another type of plow.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Freebird:

Does F-194 seem more logical? That would be the Fast-Hitch variety for a Lo-Boy of the Cub-193 mouldboard plow. There is an owner's manual for that plow on the server under Cub Implement Manuals.


The disc that mounts on a plow is usually a coulter if I remember correctly. It is for cutting the sod as you are plowing. 

Check out the Owner's Manuals, but also I would recommend browsing through the CBI-2A Parts Manual (which is for Fast-Hitch Implements), you can find that under the Cub Parts Manuals.

Sure hope this helps some


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

yes, that description of the disc sounds correct and aF-194 plow could be as well, just that the paint is so old that the 9 could be mistaken for an 8. I'll have a look on the server as well, thanks.


----------

